# Spring Compressor



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I tired to add a pipe lift on my brute and I tried EVERYTHING and had so many issues with compressing the springs so, sadly, I gave up. Well me being my stubborn cant lose self, I was going to buy a HL tool to do it. I looked at a few pics of it and decided i didnt like it so I used the general concept and fabricated my own. I tried her out today and it did great and with no busted knuckles or nose :rockn: LOL! I just thought I would post a couple pics of it up on here and if anyone was interested, I would write a "how to" make it. It doesnt look the best but its STRONG! No bending or breaking and its a little more adjustable.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good work!
always interested in a how-to article!


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I made it from all scraps that I had layin around. Ill get exact measurements tomorrow and get a write up for anyone interested.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

nice work man.. way to think outside the box..


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

thats a good looking setup. i wuld definatly like to get some measurements on that I have been using a shop press to do mine and it works but its kinda scary at times.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

that will sure work good job


----------

